# Drowned :(



## Compnerd7 (Jan 26, 2012)

My juvie Argentine Red Tegu drowned about an hour ago. I don't understand, I was soaking him in luke warm water, shallow enough for him to stand in and breathe, along with a towel for him to walk out of the water on if he wanted to. He was very healthy and almost doubled in size since I had him. He was my best little buddy, and favorite lizard. 

*[size=large]R.I.P. DEXXTRO[/size]*


----------



## Dana C (Jan 26, 2012)

That is really sad. I am sorry about your loss. I know that it would devastate me. I wonder if he really drowned or there was some other problem. His survival instinct would have had him walking out of the water one would think if it got too cool, hot or ????


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dana C said:


> That is really sad. I am sorry about your loss. I know that it would devastate me. I wonder if he really drowned or there was some other problem. His survival instinct would have had him walking out of the water one would think if it got too cool, hot or ????



I noticed when I walked by he was swimming in the corner, it looked like he wanted out but he had only been soaking about 5 minutes so I moved him to his towel. He got off and swam around some more. When I came back he was dead in the same corner he was that he fussing about before. The water temp was warm, about 80, it didn't seem to warm or too cold for a Tegu


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow.. Sorry for your loss pal. He was a damn fine looking tegu, I'm confused as to how he could have downed given the circumstances you listed. Hm.

Oh, and another thing, and I apologize for pointing this out. But I suggest you never leave any non fully aquatic animal alone in water, even if its for a few seconds. My apologies.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 26, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> Wow.. Sorry for your loss pal. He was a damn fine looking tegu, I'm confused as to how he could have downed given the circumstances you listed. Hm.
> 
> Oh, and another thing, and I apologize for pointing this out. But I suggest you never leave any non fully aquatic animal alone in water, even if its for a few seconds. My apologies.





I'm quite confused myself, one moment he was great, 5 minutes later dead... maybe he wasn't the smartest Tegu? IDK...

He was incredibly beautiful, and I take no offence at your suggestion, it will be duly noted in the future.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 26, 2012)

Omg, what a horrible story! :'( If Kodo weren't sleeping right now I'd give him a cuddle just to make myself feel better after reading this. My heart is broken and bleeding for you loss. I hope you feel better soon. If there is anything we can do for you, let us know.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 26, 2012)

Again man, I am sorry for your loss, just last week we were looking at a great red tegu with his claws on a small pinky mouse (loved that shot), things happen and "that's the way the cookie crumbles". I hope in the near/distant future you find yourself another tegu, maybe one that won't replace Dex, but can fill that void at least somewhat. If you ever need help with anything, please do let me know.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks all I appreciate it. Since I've spent so much money and time into these lizards, I mine as well get another and I will defiantly be walking on egg shells over my next one, whenever that'll be. 
.


----------



## AP27 (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh that's so sad =( ...I usually let Odin soak in the tub alone while I go about the business of feeding the other reptiles....now i'm afraid to. I'm so sorry.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG. I'm so sorry about what happened and your loss. I can't believe that he drowned like that. Tegus are great swimmers and can hold their breath for a long time ( a few minutes ). I give all of our five Tegus baths and leave them alone for a little while but check on them alot ( but not when they were babies ). Our Leonidas scared me one time. I was watching him take a bath and he put his head under water. He stayed there for a while. When I was ready to reach in there he blew some bubbles and came up. He did that alot. I just see the others do that when they want to drink but not stay under like Leo does. Did you rins out the tub before you gave him a bath ? Maybe there was some soap residue left in the tub that was toxic to him if he drank some of that water. May he R.I.P and may God give you healing to your heart and comfort to your mind. I know it's very hard to loose a special pet like that.


----------



## Aardbark (Jan 27, 2012)

I hate when sad things happen to good tegus. Im sorry for your loss and want to give you my love. Poor little guy. I hope things ge better for you.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 27, 2012)

_ My condolences,.. we all make mistakes, as long as you learn from them and don't repeat it, something good comes out of it. Even though it may not seem like it right now. 

Anything could have happened, I was thinking along the same lines as Txrepgirl, maybe there was some residue or something still in the tub that mixed with the water. Or it could've gotten its claw stuck in the drain cap and couldn't come up for air.

It'll take some time but you'll be ready for another one._


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 27, 2012)

txrepgirl said:


> OMG. I'm so sorry about what happened and your loss. I can't believe that he drowned like that. Tegus are great swimmers and can hold their breath for a long time ( a few minutes ). I give all of our five Tegus baths and leave them alone for a little while but check on them alot ( but not when they were babies ). Our Leonidas scared me one time. I was watching him take a bath and he put his head under water. He stayed there for a while. When I was ready to reach in there he blew some bubbles and came up. He did that alot. I just see the others do that when they want to drink but not stay under like Leo does. Did you rins out the tub before you gave him a bath ? Maybe there was some soap residue left in the tub that was toxic to him if he drank some of that water. May he R.I.P and may God give you healing to your heart and comfort to your mind. I know it's very hard to loose a special pet like that.


Mmm i have my own Rubbermaid tub set aside just for soaking him. I'm wondering now if there was something in the water... I'm on city water, and it's pretty hard water, or his towel had some chemicals in it? Whatever it was I'm going to make that mistake again.

I appreciate everyone's condolences, my friends and family ( even the ones that love animals ) don't understand why I'm so bummed out, Tegus are not your average lizard, they quickly become your buddy! People here totally understand that which I think is very cool.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jan 28, 2012)

Your welcome. You are so right. I had alot of pets in my live but when our first ( and one of my favorite ) Tegu passed away last year it broke my heart the most ( she was a powder blue/red hybrid ). I'm still not over it. It will take time. Hang in there. 
Since you used a bin I'm even more confused now on what could of happened.


----------



## Josh (Jan 28, 2012)

I am also devastated by this news. I'm so sorry for your loss. If there's anything we can do, please let us know. RIP


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 28, 2012)

txrepgirl said:


> Your welcome. You are so right. I had alot of pets in my live but when our first ( and one of my favorite ) Tegu passed away last year it broke my heart the most ( she was a powder blue/red hybrid ). I'm still not over it. It will take time. Hang in there.
> Since you used a bin I'm even more confused now on what could of happened.



I've quit thinking of how it could of happened it rapes my brain just wondering how?

Right now I'm up in the hills of sequoia national forest just taking it easy and hiking like I like to. Ironicly last night I was able to get ahold of the same breeder I got Dex from, and he has 2 Of his same clutch left! I'm going up to his place Tuesday to get my new Tegu, I got a pic of them looks JUST like Dex, so it I'm going to pick up where I left off; but NO mistakes this time!


----------

